# Anybody raising Florida Whites?



## Goatzilla (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm just curious if anyone is raising FW's. I'm picking up a pair of them tomorrow and I'm psyched. I used to raise and exhibit them during the mid-nineties.


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a pic of my new FW buck. He's really decent and I already have my does bred. No one else raises FW's?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never understood the need for the Florida White. Not as large as a proper meat rabbit, but not sickeningly small, to fit the craze for all of these dwarf breeds which many people seem to think are the only size rabbit which can make a good pet. I understand that the smaller size of the Florida White may have a slight benefit in the summer time heat of the deep South, but really, with proper management New Zealands can and do prosper there just as well. With the smaller size of the Florida White, you are giving up some feed to meat conversion efficiency, and you have a higher offal and bone to meat ratio. It's not like a full size proper meat rabbit is too much for even a single person to eat, with some leftovers of course, but we're not talking about huge amounts of extra meat to store and use. It just seems to me that the Florida White is caught between being a proper meat rabbit and a small pet breed, and it doesn't perform either duty very well. If you're looking for a smaller animal for a research subject, then they do fit the bill, without the higher feed and maintenance costs of the New Zealand, nor the inherent problems associated with the dwarf breeds, which laboratory breeders are not going to be bothered dealing with. Still, it hasn't caught on for that purpose, and most lab rabbits are still the larger New Zealand type.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel this way somewhat about Jersey Wooly rabbits...

 I feel that they are caught in the middle of being a wool producing breed and a cute pet. They are too small to actually be used for wool, you would need 10-12 of them to produce the wool that my good French Angora buck produces in a year. 


 I think these breeds are around simply because someone "could" and did develop them. Someone fancied them for something and alot of work went into it and thus we have the FW.

 What is the history, were they by any chance developed for research purposes? Makes sense.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 9, 2009)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> I feel this way somewhat about Jersey Wooly rabbits...
> 
> I feel that they are caught in the middle of being a wool producing breed and a cute pet. They are too small to actually be used for wool, you would need 10-12 of them to produce the wool that my good French Angora buck produces in a year.
> 
> ...


I see your point about the Jersey Wooly, and I do agree that it is similar to my feeling about the Florida White, however, at the time that the Jersey Wooly was created, there was no other angora haired small or dwarf breed, and it seems there was a need (desire) for one. Unlike the fanciful claims of the Florida White breeders who think that it would have made a good meat rabbit, I don't think any of the Jersey Wooly originators had any thought that it would become a breed which was used to produce fiber. They simply wanted a small fuzzy rabbit, and they were at least honest enough with themselves to say so.

In addition to the Florida White being proposed as a meat rabbit, the originator also hoped that it would become a new common research breed. The poor man did not do much research himself, for if he did, he would have realized that the lab rabbit strains are all very specialized, and have been kept free from contamination of as many pathogens as possible. With rare exceptions, researchers do not want anything to do with our exhibition breeds or backyard rabbits. Even the heathiest among them has been exposed to too many pathogens, even if they never become sick in their lives, and this exposure alone can affect the outcome of a lot of research.


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand your comments. Rabbits destined for laboratories are not coming out of backyard rabbitries. They are coming from licensed facilities that are as sanitary as as the labs they are producing for.  They are raised in extremely clean conditions regardless of the breed. 

Florida Whites are used in research, often involving the effects of products on the eyes.

Wayne


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 9, 2009)

What's the point of a Britannia Petite? Or a Checkered Giant? Or A Thrianta? Or likely 40 of the 47 breeds we have that aren't common in the the pet, fur/wool, or meat trade?

Different people enjoy different things about different breeds.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

waynesgarden said:
			
		

> I don't understand your comments. *Apparently.* Rabbits destined for laboratories are not coming out of backyard rabbitries. They are coming from licensed facilities that are as sanitary as as the labs they are producing for.  They are raised in extremely clean conditions regardless of the breed. *That is what I said, in not so many words, hence the desire for researchers to keep using the lab rabbit strains which they already had, rather than switching to this new breed, back in the 60's, and have to start all over producing sanitary rabbits once again, after eliminating everything that they had come in contact with at these backyard rabbitries which developed the breed.*
> Florida Whites are used in research, often involving the effects of products on the eyes. *Maybe, but my point, again, is that they have not taken over and become the breed of choice for most lab work. Lab researchers have kept their old, larger strains, and just haven't embraced the Florida White, as the original breeder had hoped.*Wayne


While we're at it, lab rabbits technically are not any one breed which we would recognize, as purebred fanciers. They are more properly called strains, and there are many types, each with their own particular characteristics. These are usually traits which are physiological rather than visible to the naked eye, so it's much more complicated than simply discussing which "breeds" per se are used in research.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> What's the point of a Britannia Petite? *Unusual size and type, the combination which is found on no other breed*. Or a Checkered Giant? *Same as the Britannia, but add an unusual pattern found in no other breed.* Or A Thrianta? *Good example. Same as the Florida White. We already have nice red color in other breeds. I don't see the point on just putting it on a medium sized, average type rabbit and calling it a different breed. * Or likely 40 of the 47 breeds we have that aren't common in the the pet, fur/wool, or meat trade? *Most of the other ARBA recognized breeds have some sort of distinction that sets them apart from all other breeds. The Florida White and the Thrianta do not. They are simply small sized rabbits of a particular color. If one were presented with examples of these rabbits, without any history, one could not tell for sure if they were purebred animals or just crosses. With most of the other breeds, one can easily identify them as seperate and distinct from all other breeds. *
> Different people enjoy different things about different breeds. *Exactly. I never said people can't enjoy whatever they want. I stated my case about this particular breed, and provided a convincing argument for my opinion. I don't care who breeds whatever they like to.*


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 10, 2009)

Perhaps one needs to refresh themselves with the old saying:

 If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.

 You are coming off kind of snotty and snarky no nonsense and to be blunt I think it's rubbing people the wrong way. 

 For all you know, some single person might have started developing the FW simply because they felt the portion size of the NZW was too large! Maybe they didn't need such a large meat rabbit. 
 Who knows, but it probably filled their need and I think to come out "swinging" so to speak about this guys chosen breed in the first reply of the thread isn't all that nice. 
 This guy happens to raise some outstanding NZW's as well as so if he wants FW's and if he's excited about it and it tickles his fancy, then so be it!

 Let's face it, most times these days people are NOT using rabbit breeds for what they were intended for!   
 They are being used primarily for pets and showing/breeding.  I see this in Angoras ALOT. And while I find it disappointing that alot of angora fanciers are not using the wool themselves and are only in it for the show, it's just what it is. I have had to turn many people away for my kits who wanted them just for pets and had no plans to use the wool, as I feel that a angora in a pet home with no plans for it's wool is much more likely to fall into coat neglect. 

 And those lab "strains" had to start with some breeds that were already around


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand now. You talk in terms of "most" or "taken over" in describing value.

Since the Florida white is always listed as one of the top three rabbits used in laboratories (along with the Californian and New zealand White,) I guess I'll just wait for some actual statistics documenting their lack of use as support that Orville Millken's work was a failure. 

Laboratories have not shunned their use in favor of the older, larger breeds. That they haven't "taken over" is meaningless when assessing their worth. They seem to have found a place in the laboratory as anticipated. Many labs seem to have found value in their use.

They certainly seem to have found a place in the hearts of breeders and owners. Hard to  quantify that.

Wayne


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> Perhaps one needs to refresh themselves with the old saying:
> 
> If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
> 
> ...


Oh for crying out loud. This is going way off track, and people are turning my comments into something that they're not. I didn't realize that this was a forum where everyone had to think the same way. I'll stick to my original thought. I just don't understand the reason for the Florida White, nor how it fills a need which several other breeds already serve. That's not a slam against any individual or their ideas, just to be clear. Enjoy your rabbits, *whatever breed you choose*.


----------



## embkm (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the idea of Florida Whites.  I don't need a whole lot of meat and the smaller amount of feed they would require was a plus. Unfortunately, they are not easy to find around here.  Californians and NZW are much easier to find.

Oh.. and your buck is beautiful!


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 10, 2009)

The "anti-Florida white" post/lecture  contains one or two semi-valid points. The rest is the usual internet chat board "biased, uninformed, opinion being stated as fact". There's one in every crowd.

My experience with raising Florida Whites has been very satisfying. I exhibited them at regional and a few National shows for years, up until I sold out all of my rabbits in 1998. I got started in them because I was looking for the "perfect" exhibition rabbit. I wanted a rabbit that performed well on the show table that had the least faults that a judge could find. Fw's are white, and there is no worry about colors, patterns, or toenail color. I also knew, that in order to produce rabbits that would win their breed class consistently, you have to raise and select through hundreds of offspring to come up with 10 or so rabbits that are capable of "winning it all" at a regional shows, week after week. I chose the FW because I could eat and sell all of the extras that I would produce. with most other 4-class breeds you have a hard time unloading that many castoffs unless you live next door to a snake farm. Since I would be breeding incredible numbers, I also needed a rabbit that was smaller, that required smaller cages, and a rabbit that was economical to feed. I bought some very good foundation stock from a couple of different well known breeders and started my herd. Over time, through countless breedings and selection, I produced the rabbits I was looking for. I won countless regional best of breeds, quite a few best in shows, and placed very high at national events and even won a couple classes at Convention. 

FW's are basically a "bantam" New Zealand. Having processed over time, at least a thousand of each, I can draw from experience, that the meat/ bone ratio and dress out is pound for pound nearly identical. They are an excellent meat rabbit for those who prefer smaller portions or prefer their fryers on the smaller size such as I do. They are used extensively in labs. Twice as many can be housed in the same space as a large size meat rabbit and the feed conversion is nearly identical.

I just aquired these new ones because I have a 13 year old son who has the "itch" to start showing rabbits himself. Also, these rabbits have at least "some" of my original bloodlines in them, going back 10 or so years back in their lineage. I thought it might be fun to play around with them again, except this time with my son as my partner.

I would recommend them to anyone who wants to raise a high performance, even tempered, meat rabbit, but is limited in space that would prohibit raising the larger breed meat rabbits.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 11, 2009)

Great! 

 Do _you_ not have the slightest itch to start showing again? It's so much fun!

 I wonder, after taking your 10 year hiatus from the breed, do you find anything different in the stock you've purchased than the stock you produced back then?

 Sometimes a trend will happen where it seems that some judges liked a certain shorter back or different butt, etc. and then a bunch of those will crop up as people scramble to make the judges happy. 
 Are there any differences or are they the same as you left them?


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 11, 2009)

Jenna, if I said I don't ever get the "itch" once in a while I'd be lying to you. I do miss the socializing and friends that I made along the way. I also miss the competition, and the roadtrips. Now that my son is interested in showing, I may just enter a show once in a while after I get these FW's back to where I want them.

These rabbits that I recently purchased are actually pretty good, but they are no where near the same FW's that I had before. My old line had incredible depth of body, without having a hind end that is severely undercut. It is EXTREMELY difficult to build a tall rabbit with a full, even hind end when viewed in all directions. I honestly believe that trait is what gave me the edge on the showtable. Judges were impressed because most of them realize how difficult it is to pull off. My rabbits were judged the same whether I was showing locally in the northeast, down south, or occasionally when I would travel out to the midwest. My old line of FW's also had a very short, dense coat of fur. I found that the shorter, more dense fur would stay in prime forever. I had some rabbits that would keep a primeline running down their back for the entire show season, from Spring till Fall. I always maintained two "strings" of show bunnies that I could alternate each show, and that way, keep them fresh and never lose condition due to "overshowing" them with too much travel stress.

Bottom line, I look at these rabbits and I know that I have my work cut out for me. I feel rejuvenated, and am up for the challenge. I estimate that it will take at least 2 years to get something that looks like I want it too. I do know however, that there will be one day down the road, while I'm going over a new litter of rabbits to cull and I'll see something that will make me think......"This batch has "got it", let's get 'em up on the show table."





			
				JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> Do _you_ not have the slightest itch to start showing again? It's so much fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 12, 2009)

Good for you! I wish you all the best in your endeavors


----------



## chinbunny1 (Dec 18, 2009)

The history of the florida white rabbit.

http://www.examiner.com/x-2156-Dall...2009m8d20-History-of-the-Florida-White-rabbit

Doesn't mention it, but they were also developed as a lab rabbit. 

I raise them. I only keep a few. They are my second main breed. They are one of the top producing meat breeds, and are very popular. It may take them an extra month to develope out as fryers, but they do consume less then what a large breed would. How the animal developes also depends on the breeding line. This is a breed where good muscle tone is bred into them. A good florida will have good, tight muscles. They are also small, and more compact then the larger mat breeds are. 

When you breed these guys, hold back the babies with the best muscle tone, nice big round butts, and good top lines. Those are the rabbits that will show better, and produce better meat quality animals.

Also, they are not part of the dwarf craze. If they were, I would see hundreds of them at shows. Lately we are lucky to see ten of them shown. 

They are also a favorite meat breed with 4hers. tehy are easy to handle, show well, and tend to have better muscle tone then most larger breeds do. 

Basically they are just a mini 'improved' version of a white newzealand.


----------



## captain cluck (Mar 25, 2010)

So what would you get if you crossed a NZW with a FW?

Would it be as economical to feed? Have a good meat to bone ratio? reach butchering size sooner?

I am researching meat breeds & crosses for my own table and may want to sell a few along the way, that's why I am asking.


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 13, 2010)

Many breeds of rabbit were just developed because they could, and as a show/fancier thing. Most have an interesting history if you really look into it. For instance, the Thrianta was developed somewhat to honor the queen in Holland, where the royal color was red. Now they are just a gorgous hobby/pet/fancier breed.

Anyway, I've never bred Florida Whites, but the one you put up looks nice  when I've looked at them, they have a wonderful fur coat and fleshing (not saying that they are a meat breed necessarily) that feels firm under your hands. They also are one of the few all white breeds, and the furs are worth more then.


----------



## chadrodeo05 (Apr 25, 2010)

My daughter has a FL white and we love her.We have been kinda looking 4 a boyfriend 4 her.I believe thay saying don't say it f u can't say anything nice


----------



## lklisk (May 8, 2010)

Hi I am some what new to rabbits. Before I started to raise  them I read every book that I could get my hands own about rabbits. 
What I wanted to do was to have a Florida white buck to breed to a NZ doe. I thought that a FW would eat less take up les space but produce fantastic meat rabbits. 
I never found one, I am poor so I made my breeding rabbits from srub does bred to NZ buck. Things are going well. It is a slow proces but I enjoy it. 
I am happy for you getting started with your FW, let us know how things go for you. Any rabbit is good to eat no matter the size.  
          lisa


----------



## Citylife (May 11, 2010)

I picked up my trio a couple weeks ago and have a litter of kits due in 2 days.  I am so hoping that we have surviving babies as she came to us pregnant but seems to be a bit stressed out about settling in.  This is the senior does first litter, she is 10 mo. old.  I also have a junior doe who will be bred in about a month.  And a very nice junior buck I am quite happy with.
I choose to buy very good quality start out stock and will hold back the best of the litters if I see fit.  My project is going well and I am looking forward to seeing some results.  I also have a dutch bred to my FW buck who will be due in 3 weeks.  If they do not turn out meaty enough for my taste, I will feed them out to my dogs.  Momma dutch was a free rabbit and is easy to handle.  Has had one very small litter and thought I might as well see what comes of the breeding.  I know Dutch are meat rabbits but not in the same catagory of the FW's.






This is my junior buck

Junior doe





Senior pregnant doe






then there is the Dutch doe and her German shepherd puppy.





I will keep you posted on my new kits.  I can't wait!  I am like a little kid a x-mas time.

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and a lizard


----------



## lklisk (May 12, 2010)

They are beautiful!  I am so happy for you. I think the dutch will produce good meat breed to a F.W..  Are the F.W. calm or nerves?
All of my rabbits have a diferent personality. I am sure the F/W. are all diferent as well, but are they generaly  calm or not so calm?
  sorry cant spell , lisa:


----------



## Citylife (May 12, 2010)

lklisk said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!  I am so happy for you. I think the dutch will produce good meat breed to a F.W..  Are the F.W. calm or nerves?
> All of my rabbits have a diferent personality. I am sure the F/W. are all diferent as well, but are they generaly  calm or not so calm?
> sorry cant spell , lisa:


I have only had them a couple of weeks.  I have not spent to much time with them since my senior doe came to me 14 days pregnant.  I have tried to give her as little stress as possible.  All the rabbits were very calm with the breeder and very easy to handle.  The Junior doe and buck have been quite calm with me.  I have not handled them except for the buck breeding the dutch.  They are all together in seperate cages and as I said, I have wanted to be careful on new mommies stress level.  She went to a new home, new dogs (but used to dogs)  from an indoor environment to an outdoor set-up and a train not far away that goes by 5 times a day.  I have been very careful to be mindfull of her stress. From what I have seen so far, I think they will be pretty calm.  I will know more in a few months.  I can tell you one thing  I am extatic with my purchase of these three.  And I am just hoping the new mommy didnt get to stressed.  Maybe I am being silly, but I have been planning this project for 2 years now and it is coming together.  I will try to continue to post updates.

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (May 14, 2010)

We have 6-7 new kits today.  YEAH!!!!!
There may be more but not sure.  Momma was very protective and we did not want to stress her out.  She grabbed a few mouthfuls of hay and then checked the babies in the nest box. Jumped back out to eat more hay.  I was happy to see she relaxed and munched down.
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I am so excited with this project!

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits plus kits, and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (May 16, 2010)

Pulled the nest box out this morning and counted babies.  We thought there were 6 or 7, we were right.  There are seven plump healthy kits.
Yeah!!!  Just starting to get white fuzz on their bodies.  






I am very happy with my new trio.  

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## lklisk (May 17, 2010)

The kits are beautiful.  You did good. Thanks for the pictuers. I dont know how to send some?  
I lost most of my kits to cold weather. My husband is making me better nest boxes.
 I have been srtugling with the idea of eating the fryers that I raise from my own rabbits. Last spring I bought a litter of mixed breed rabbits. my plan was to eat the bucks and keep the does for breeding. I bought a N Z W buck to breed them with. 
I did not like the butchering part. The rabbits are sooo cute and sweet. I have been butchering my own chickens for 15 years. It botherd me at first, but I got used to it. But I did butcher them and they are so good to eat I think better than chicken. They have more protein and less fat than chicken, but you know that .
Any way now I will have to butcher the little ones that I raised for meat. That is the reason that I raise them. I also want to make somthing out of the fur. I am very crafty. It just seems harder now to think of butchering them. the are so sweet.
I know that I am doing the right thing. The only grocerys that I buy are dairy pruducts, ( dont have enough land for a cow are a goat)
and junk food for my hubby. I grow everything els and we hunt and fish. So I guess I will get used to it just like I did with the chickens. 
Hope things are going well for everyone!! lisa


----------



## Citylife (May 21, 2010)

My FW doe is a great mom!  8 days after they were born and they are nice and plump and well cared for.  This is her first litter and all 7 are still doing well.





Can't wait to see what they look like once they start jumping out of the nest box.

The lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (May 27, 2010)

New pictures of the fat little babies.  Mom has turned out to be a good girl.  The last two mornings I have found a baby out of the nest box hanging out with mom.  






The lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (Jun 2, 2010)

The FW babies are florishing and doing well.  They will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.  I am extremely happy with the kits that came out of this litter. 










Out of 7, I feel like I have 1-2 show quality kits.  I am looking forward to watching them grow more.  As I am truely enjoying raising my new livestock.
hope you all enjoy the pictures

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## lklisk (Jun 16, 2010)

Your kits are beautiful.

I am happy with the ones that I am savig for breeders. One doe is a cross between a  champian d Argent and a new zealand white she was bis enough to eat at 6 weeks. i am going to breed her to a new Zealand white.

I do not know how to put up pictuers????  HELP

I would still like to have a Florida white if any one knows were i can get one, I am in IA.

Yesterday I was showing my rabbits to a lady who buys eggs from me.  She can not believe that I eat my rabbits. I ask her if she is a vegitarien. -- (No but I dont eat rabbits)

I guess she thinks chickens,cows,pigs and what ever she eats just comit suicide and say eat me!   hhhmmm


----------



## Citylife (Jun 18, 2010)

I am in Kansas City and will have some available the end of the month.

I will have for sure, one show or 4-H buck and doe available.  


The lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and their kits and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (Nov 15, 2011)

lklisk said:
			
		

> Your kits are beautiful.
> 
> I am happy with the ones that I am savig for breeders. One doe is a cross between a  champian d Argent and a new zealand white she was bis enough to eat at 6 weeks. i am going to breed her to a new Zealand white.
> 
> ...


I eat animals from the store just like everyone.  Rabbits are not pets anymore then a cow is.  They are prey food and we are carnivores.  As one, I would prefer my food to live a better life then commercial meat animals live.  All of the chicken, pork, bee,f bacon, lunch meat, eggs, ect..... that we get at the grocery store lives a miserable tortured life.  So,  I choose to raise meat rabbits, that I can handle and afford.  As, I can not raise cows.  My rabbits live a very nice life, with fresh air, plenty of room and great food.  And, at 10-12 wks of age they have one bad second with me.  Sounds to me like that was some lucky lucky meat rabbit to have fresh air and not stand in its own manure.  And I can tell you one thing, I do my best NOT to waste my rabbit.  Its like my little meat garden out there.
Maybe the egg lady needs to hear something like that.  Rabbits are not dogs, or cats......  they are food items.  Sometimes when we watch cartoons that is hard to remember.  

lklisk --  I will have a senior buck available the middle of next year or so.  hit me up, been awhile since we have chatted.


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 8, 2012)

I know this is an old thread and I'm wondering if Florida Whites are right for me. My questions are:

1. What is their temperament like? 

2. Litter size? Great Moms?

What have they been like for you? Good or bad?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 8, 2012)

reereechickens said:
			
		

> I know this is an old thread and I'm wondering if Florida Whites are right for me. My questions are:
> 
> 1. What is their temperament like?
> 
> ...


I've had no problems with my FW's.  The litter sizes have been between 5&9.  I had a doe with a 2wk old litter die and my other doe took on both litters. 10 total.  All survived.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jul 27, 2012)

i just got into em for meat and showing, the reason i chose these guys, is because i have limited space at the moment, and they fit perfect. Quick ?? Has anyone here bred there FW buck to A different breed doe, ive got some NZ does And a rex doe that i want to breed with to see what i get.
---------------------------------------------------
Gotta Love that Oregon Rain!!!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 8, 2012)

BYJR1434 said:
			
		

> i just got into em for meat and showing, the reason i chose these guys, is because i have limited space at the moment, and they fit perfect. Quick ?? Has anyone here bred there FW buck to A different breed doe, ive got some NZ does And a rex doe that i want to breed with to see what i get.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Gotta Love that Oregon Rain!!!


Tried to breed my Sr. buck to a CA doe and he just couldnt get the job done period!  LOLOL  I kind of felt bad for the guy.
I have a bit bigger FW doe that I bred to a smaller CA buck.  She had a litter of 5 in the middle of the hottest weather and 4 survived.  They are looking really good
and I will be keeping the females.  I know for sure I have a doe and 2 bucks...  I did not catch the other one to check.
I actually have made a big change in rabbit breeds and she is the only FW I have left.  I am curious to see if the FW/CA bred to a CA will influence bone size.
I am enjoying the new breeds and the next steps in my backyard rabbitry.


----------

